# Hooded Eyes Are NOT Ideal



## curlyheadjames (Dec 23, 2021)

thats why i try to raise my eyelids as much as possible even tho when u raise ur eyelids u get forehead wrinkles i don't care hooding is a terrible feature i wasn't born with it but i regret going to extreme lengths to achieve the look! In the last pic i look like a freak a foid snapped that picture over a discord call she caught me lacking i look so horrible, and there's a video of me in motion which looks even worse. It's over for me ill never find love I'm a KHHV (kissless hugless handholdedless virgin) hooded eyes make you look like a robot make you look ugly and terrible according to most women. women want prettyboys with upper eyelid exposure its my dream to achieve natural upper eyelid exposure like i used to have here's my old pics as well. jfl at you faggots wanting upper eyelid exposure just get surgery for positive canthal tilt blue eyes lashes and brows man fuck hooding that shit is ugly as fuck and scary. its appealing to psl copers but women do not like hooding. trust me before i got bullied into dropping out of school people said is that a vampire you look like Michael Jackson omg he's so scary i had to endure so much. it's over if you look like a freak, never get upper eyelid exposure. ill be undergoing a blepharoplasty in a few months moneys not an issue for me. would i ascend with a blepharoplasty? thanks.

Imagine looking like me you'd wanna rope from having no one loving you no friends never had a gf 
IM THE UGLIEST PERSON ON THIS FORUM AND HAVE THE WORST EYE AREA I WISH I FUCKING HAD UPPER EYELID EXPOSURE I WOULD TAKE FIVE TRILLION ONE HUNDRED EIGHTY EIGHT BILLION SIX HUNDRED AND FIFTY FIVE MILLION THREE HUNDRED EIGHTY SIX THOUSAND NINE HUNDRED AND FIFTY THREE BULLETS JUST TO HAVE UPPER EYELID EXPOSURE NATURALLY. Sean opry and jordan barret are the ugliest women alive according to beckys at my old highschool they have bad eye areas and are creepy apparanly so guys please i need your help what exercises can i do to remove hooding i think face exercise is cope so ima just get bleph


----------



## StrangerDanger (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 23, 2021)

h


OldVirgin said:


>



ow will this video help me i used to be a hacker and a game developer before this shit man look in my before pics i was a fat fucking game developer and website developer for many Minecraft forums not joking btw


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 23, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1454727


those eyes are not ideal and is that mine in the middle? looks terrible ngl upper eyelid exposure is ideal man idk what to tell you do u have uee? if so mirin


----------



## MadVisionary (Dec 23, 2021)

If hooded eyes look bad on you, it's probably due to another trait.
You put so many pictures that I don't even know who you are anymore


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 23, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> If hooded eyes look bad on you, it's probably due to another trait.
> You put so many pictures that I don't even know who you are anymore


hooded eyes naturally look bad on everyone imagine if sean opry or jordan barret had upper eyelid exposure would be terachads


----------



## MadVisionary (Dec 23, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> hooded eyes naturally look bad on everyone imagine if sean opry or jordan barret had upper eyelid exposure would be terachads


They look terrible for other characteristics.
Alaim delon, tyson ballou, tyson beckford, jason momoa, even prime di caprio, have hooded eyes and look excellent.


----------



## Deleted member 11770 (Dec 23, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> They look terrible for other characteristics.
> Alaim delon, tyson ballou, tyson beckford, jason momoa, even prime di caprio, have hooded eyes and look excellent.


Alain delon does not have fully hooded eyes and he mogs the rest into the ground so that should tell you something


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Dec 23, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1454727


Dude has Barrett tier eye area and is complaining


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 23, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> They look terrible for other characteristics.
> Alaim delon, tyson ballou, tyson beckford, jason momoa, even prime di caprio, have hooded eyes and look excellent.


cope hooded eyes are unnapealing to 16 year old women and this girl told me hooded eyes are ugly and i need to rope shes right and i need her approval ill do what it takes the quest for lid exposure


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 23, 2021)

f


USER0213 said:


> Dude has Barrett tier eye area and is complaining


uck jordan barret he has a 0/10 eye area jfl if tiktokkers and jb women dont like your eye area and would rather have nct vinnie hacker


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 23, 2021)

ecstazy said:


> Alain delon does not have fully hooded eyes and he mogs the rest into the ground so that should tell you something


he looks good due to not having minimal uee but not overly hoooded


----------



## MadVisionary (Dec 23, 2021)

ecstazy said:


> Alain delon does not have fully hooded eyes and he mogs the rest into the ground so that should tell you something


No, that doesn't say anything.
If we increased the exposure of his eyelid, he would be worse.


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 23, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> No, that doesn't say anything.
> If we increased the exposure of his eyelid, he would be worse.


i think bug eyes are appealing tbh they look like deer which are cute to girls and wolves are intimidating tbh i think that we should all be black and gay


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Dec 23, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> f
> 
> uck jordan barret he has a 0/10 eye area jfl if tiktokkers and jb women dont like your eye area and would rather have nct vinnie hacker


Hooding is a male dimorphic trait, prominent supra-orbital rims and browridge combined with a strong nasal bridge contribute to it. It is an attractive trait.


----------



## Deleted member 11770 (Dec 23, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> No, that doesn't say anything.
> If we increased the exposure of his eyelid, he would be worse.


Mild UEE mogs hooding is all I'm saying, obviously excessive eyelid exposure is not good












As you can clearly see young Delon doesn't have hooded eyes, his eyelids only started sagging with age


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 23, 2021)

ecstazy said:


> Mild UEE mogs hooding is all I'm saying, obviously excessive eyelid exposure is not good
> 
> View attachment 1454813
> View attachment 1454814
> ...


this is definitely more ideal and what i mean by overly hooded eyes are ugly and not attractive little to no tiktok prettyboys besides me have hooded eyes and I'm not even a prettboy I'm just scary


----------



## Deleted member 14677 (Dec 23, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> this is definitely more ideal and what i mean by overly hooded eyes are ugly and not attractive little to no tiktok prettyboys besides me have hooded eyes and I'm not even a prettboy I'm just scary


u must be somewhat attractive to people if u have 20k tiktok followers

either that, or u just post yourself doing dumb shit where people get a good laugh


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 23, 2021)

triggered said:


> u must be somewhat attractive to people if u have 20k tiktok followers
> 
> either that, or u just post yourself doing dumb shit where people get a good laugh


 i used to post dumb shit until i started taking it seriously i have fan accounts and girls show up at my house randomly


----------



## Deleted member 14677 (Dec 23, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> i used to post dumb shit until i started taking it seriously i have fan accounts and girls show up at my house randomly


and you’re saying u can’t get girls but they get delivered on your doorstep? wtf bro hahah


----------



## looksmaxxed (Dec 23, 2021)

i get the looksmaxing, but why are you acting like a cringey faggot? are you really 5'2? you should probably nutrition max and gymcel before it's too late


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Dec 23, 2021)

Total: 67 (Looksmaxers: 34, Bluepillers: 33)

Autists wasting their Christmas on another autist


----------



## Deleted member 14918 (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 23, 2021)

what


looksforlife said:


> View attachment 1454823


s bad about this pic


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 23, 2021)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Total: 67 (Looksmaxers: 34, Bluepillers: 33)
> 
> Autists wasting their Christmas on another autist


all i want for christmas is to be gay and blac


----------



## Deleted member 14918 (Dec 23, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> what
> 
> s bad about this pic


bro ur shit is funny as fuck, especially the picture and the fart port threads
u gave me an hour of laughting


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 23, 2021)

yu


triggered said:


> and you’re saying u can’t get girls but they get delivered on your doorstep? wtf bro hahah


eah they showup on my doorstep and ring the doorbell when i answer they're like omg its james sapphire and they run away one time i did hangout with these girls that showed up glad I'm moving soon in 2 weeks cuz they're weird as fuck now no one will know my new address lol


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 23, 2021)

looksforlife said:


> bro ur shit is funny as fuck, especially the picture and the fart port threads


theres nothing funny about it this is my life story and not a joke whatsoever


----------



## curlyheadjames (Dec 23, 2021)

yeah


looksmaxxed said:


> i get the looksmaxing, but why are you acting like a cringey faggot? are you really 5'2? you should probably nutrition max and gymcel before it's too late


 istavre myself never sleep or shower


----------



## Deleted member 14918 (Dec 23, 2021)

curlyheadjames said:


> theres nothing funny about it this is my life story and not a joke whatsoever


bro ur the funniest human i ever seen, first i thought @badg96 and @Bitchwhipper2 were funny but then i saw u


----------



## Deleted member 3946 (Dec 23, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1454727


The fact that I can recognize all of them means I'm a gigantic PSL autist really, that's the best sign of "over" I've had


----------



## Deleted member 9446 (Jan 14, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> NIGGER NIGGER NIGGER


SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU FUCKING NIGGER


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 22, 2022)

6foot2_17y0 said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU FUCKING NIGGER


why r u trying to make me look like i said the n word??? how did u fake it


----------



## hastati (Feb 22, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> why r u trying to make me look like i said the n word??? how did u fake it


dude you are so fat you need to lose bodyfat ASAP


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 22, 2022)

hastati said:


> dude you are so fat you need to lose bodyfat ASAP


u could be coping


----------



## hastati (Feb 22, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> u could be coping


iam dead serious


----------



## Deleted member 17611 (Feb 23, 2022)

You are the proof that TikTok mentally fucks kids up and completely ruins their lives, forever. You were a cute, normal kid before, now you look like an obsessive psychotic going through a manic episode.


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 23, 2022)

hastati said:


> iam dead serious


im bloatmaxxed to hell because i keep gettinbg drunk every night and drink too much beer

once i get sober ill leanmaxx


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 23, 2022)

hajaj82 said:


> You are the proof that TikTok mentally fucks kids up and completely ruins their lives, forever. You were a cute, normal kid before, now you look like an obsessive psychotic going through a manic episode.


hey fuck u asshole views are my life


----------



## Deleted member 17611 (Feb 23, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> hey fuck u asshole views are my life
> View attachment 1559155
> View attachment 1559154


That's probably why you are like this, because views are your life. You say that as if it's a good thing.


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 23, 2022)

hajaj82 said:


> That's probably why you are like this, because views are your life. You say that as if it's a good thing.


im kidding i quit tiktok i had to give up my dignity and pride for that app and got bullied at school

even if i try to be serious people don't take me serious 

i will come back to the app after surgery and mog


----------

